# Acsi Card?



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Due to health problems I was not sure if we would be able to go to France etc. Now I have tried Outdoor bits and Vicarious but both have sold out!! I know I have to buy one as the card has to be in name of holder, but has anyone knowledge where I still might get one :?: 
Wendy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you tried ACSI themselves?

Linky thing here:- http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-acsi.html


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you're a member of the Caravan Club try them - I bought mine from them a couple of weeks ago

ACSI had sold out of UK cards when I enquired but could sell me a Dutch one but I went with the CC instead


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

You can sign up for membership on the ACSI site and get the swanky plastic card. We just use the iPad app instead of the book this way.

https://webshop.acsi.eu/en/acsi-club-id/acsi-club-id.html


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

If the Caravan Club can't help, or you prefer, try the Camping and Caravanning Club - they sell it (not sure if they've got stock?).

Don't think you'd have to be a member of either club to buy.

Good luck

Mike

Edited to say SORRY - the C&CC have sold out! 

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/campingcardacsi/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You have a PM - I have an unused book/card.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Someone on E-Bay was selling some a short while ago.

David


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Jeannette said:


> You can sign up for membership on the ACSI site and get the swanky plastic card. We just use the iPad app instead of the book this way.
> 
> https://webshop.acsi.eu/en/acsi-club-id/acsi-club-id.html


But you do not get the ACSI discount this way.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Nethernut said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> > You can sign up for membership on the ACSI site and get the swanky plastic card. We just use the iPad app instead of the book this way.
> ...


Yes you do. That's exactly what the card is for. It's meant for those who use the iPad version rather than the printed book. You pay the fee for it as an annual subscription and it carries your membership number. Called them earlier in the week to confirm this.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I really wouldn't worry too much about it if you're going to France after the end of August.

Most ACSI sites will have low season rates in place which are only slightly above the ACSI rates, often the only difference the ACSI card makes is that you can get the hook-up and dog thrown in for free.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Jeannette said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> > Jeannette said:
> ...


This link does not seem to take me to what you are describing. It sounds interesting but I thought you had to have the physical card which must be filled in with your own details including passport number in order to get the discount. The iPad app just tells you where the sites are but does not entitle you to the discount - as far as I can see anyway. :? 
If I am wrong I will be delighted and get the app immediately not least because it is a quarter of the price of the books and discount card.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

You subscribe to the car do the ACSI website. This is your membership card and has all the required details. Its a recurring subscription. You then download the maps you want onto the iPad. 

When you arrive at a campsite you hand over the card as you would do with the book version. 

That's what ACSI told me when I called to confirm.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

There is often confusion concerning the difference between the ACSI Camping Card (which is used to obtain discounted fees) and the ACSI Club ID card (which is just a personal identification card, that is often accepted in lieu of a passport).

It appears to me from this link about the app: http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-app-2014.html that you also need to purchase the ACSI Guidebooks containing the physical 'Camping Card', in order to obtain the discounts.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jeannette said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> > Jeannette said:
> ...


The card you linked to is the ID card not the Discount card.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Connecting 3rd laptop to internet*

I have the www.usbc ampsites .com from MHF. did not it last year but plugged to update for 2014. Now where do I go to see the updates , really want aires down to Eguisheim. france. any help or guidance would be gratfully received. Thank Wendy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have the ACSI card and membership then the ACSI App is very useful.
It is FAR easier to locate a site than using the book.

You can zoom into an area, the ACSI sites are shown as icons, click on the icon for very detailed information of that site. You can even get directions from you current location. The app costs under €4


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

ambegayo said:


> Due to health problems I was not sure if we would be able to go to France etc. Now I have tried Outdoor bits and Vicarious but both have sold out!! I know I have to buy one as the card has to be in name of holder, but has anyone knowledge where I still might get one :?:
> Wendy


Forget ACSI use this no card no subs just good quality campsites at reasonable rates http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Evs54 said:- Forget ACSI use this no card no subs just good quality campsites at reasonable rates http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm .


I have to disagree Evs.

Municipals are often very good, but there is no apparent quality control and some of them are abysmal. The rates vary a lot too, especially when they have been taken over and run as a franchise, but still pretend to be municipals. This seems to be happening quite often, and inevitably the prices are increased, sometimes quite dramatically. We like them and use them a lot, but you do have to be prepared to take one look and move quickly on.

This is not the case with ACSI sites which are inspected every year and so far, we have yet to encounter a bad one.

I shall definitely not be _forgetting _ACSI, but shall continue to mix and match with aires, municipals, and any others we come across. After all - the £12.50 subscription is hardly going to put much of a dent the holiday finances.

Just another point of view. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> > Evs54 said:- Forget ACSI use this no card no subs just good quality campsites at reasonable rates http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm .
> 
> 
> I have to disagree Evs.
> ...


Have to disagree there mate used these all over France for several years never come across a bad Municipal site, all up to a certain standard which is usually reflected in the price , beats all the hastle with ACSI .


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

This is very confusing  

Having read all the details on the Acsi site, I have come to the conclusion that to obtain the discounts you must have the DISCOUNT card that comes with the paper books.

The CARNET card is purely in place of your passport and is NOT used to obtain the discounts.

So, you need to purchase the paper books that include the discount card, the carnet card and the App ALL SEPARATELY.

With due respect to Jeanette, I believe you have been given incorrect information by Acsi.

If you read the reviews on the App page, there are several complaints about having to pay twice for the same information and I must say I concur with this.

Hereby endeth today's lesson.

Keith


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

ACSI make it very clear that to get the app you have to pay extra.

For the convenience it is brilliant and you decide which countries to download onto the phone/ipad.

It doesn't require internet access and is very convenient to use as you can zoom into areas very quickly and then see all the campsites. We use it in conjunction with the book. Very handy


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

bertieburstner said:


> ACSI make it very clear that to get the app you have to pay extra.
> 
> For the convenience it is brilliant and you decide which countries to download onto the phone/ipad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

If our experience is anything to go by, I don't think you need the ID card unless you want the insurance cover it provides.

We have never been asked to show ours, since the ACSI discount card provides all the information they need at the desk. In fact I usually hand it over whether it's an ACSI site or not. We have a difficult surname and it saves leaving the passport at the check-in.

The App sounds excellent, but I haven't used it so can't comment. Up to now I've used the ACSI POI set on AutoRoute - which is fine, but I think the App on the phone would be handier.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you use ACSI then, in my humble opinion the app is essential.

It does NOT require internet access which is a great help if you are in the middle of nowhere, it is very intuitive to use (much easier to locate a site than using the book) and has loads of information for each campsite .

The information includes phone numbers, addresses, GPS co-rods, it will even provide you with directions from your current location. Well worth the minimal extra cost. 

As far as municipal sites are concerned I have found excellent ones and really crap one (Orleans falls into the last category) but there is nothing forcing you to use any of them. 

Like Zebedee I use a combination of both, and as many Aires now charge almost as much as ACSI I tend to use ACSI as it includes hook up and showers.

Andy


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> If you use ACSI then, in my humble opinion the app is essential.
> 
> It does NOT require internet access which is a great help if you are in the middle of nowhere, it is very intuitive to use (much easier to locate a site than using the book) and has loads of information for each campsite .
> 
> ...


I am sure you are right Andy, but just to clarify the original OP, the APP is an additional tool and you are required to pay for this and any maps you download.

You still need to purchase the paper books in order to acquire your discount card.

The ID card is purely an alternative to your passport and CANNOT be used on it's own to benefit any discounts.

Keith


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Keith

100% correct in all respects.

The app is less than €4, it's just SO much easier than the books which you have to have BEFORE you can download the app.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

When the original post was placed I seriously though about offering my card as I'd just returned from Italy and had an operation booked but the operation was cancelled and 2 days later I was on a ferry now on a ACSI site on south of France at 10 euros a night


----------

